# Rear Armrest Removal...?



## saturnin (May 8, 2012)

hey guys,

Would anyone know how to remove rear armrest (w built-in insets cupholders) i tore the leather on that armrest:banghead: and have to remove it. I tried to find a DIY or some concrete diagram but no luck..
any help is appreciated.


----------



## saturnin (May 8, 2012)

bump....anyone?....bueller?bueller?:screwy:


----------



## saturnin (May 8, 2012)

..i finaly found some video on my own and got it done!!
you guys are useless :thumbdown:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UAZ-iGsK2ws&feature=channel&list=UL


----------



## ArtieLange (Sep 14, 2008)

saturnin said:


> ..i finaly found some video on my own and got it done!!
> you guys are useless :thumbdown:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UAZ-iGsK2ws&feature=channel&list=UL


 
:laugh:


----------

